# Theft of Obama audio truck probed in Virginia



## venuetech (Oct 18, 2011)

Theft of Obama audio truck probed in Virginia | Reuters


(Reuters) - Authorities are investigating the theft of a truck that a Virginia television station said held President Barack Obama's teleprompter and other speaking equipment.

WWBT in Richmond said a truck holding a portable sound system, presidential seals and other equipment was stolen from the parking lot of a hotel in Chesterfield, Va., about 100 miles south of Washington.

The vehicle was recovered in the parking lot of another hotel on Monday afternoon, WWBT reported on its website, citing sources. It put the value of the equipment at about $200,000.

the wwbt story
http://www.nbc12.com/story/15716468/thieves-steal-truck-with-presidents-equipment


----------



## avkid (Oct 18, 2011)

What kind of genius steals a truck with gov't plates?


----------



## Kelite (Oct 18, 2011)

Guess we won't hear much from the POTUS until that teleprompter is replaced!


----------



## Van (Oct 18, 2011)

HA ! Just wait till those guys find out every piece of equipment has a gps tracker in it and the predator drones start looking for them. Or maybe everything is equipped with a self-destruct ?


----------



## Van (Oct 18, 2011)

Kelite said:


> Guess we won't hear much from the POTUS until that teleprompter is replaced!



No, Keith, this one can actually make a speech with out a teleprompter. Heck this one can read a book.


----------



## chrism2013 (Oct 18, 2011)

Now that's funny. The Government probably won't miss it.


----------



## DrPinto (Oct 18, 2011)

Hmmmmm.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USA-Preside...183?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c8925737


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 18, 2011)

Tea Party conspiracy?


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 18, 2011)

It's funny, I got a call Sunday to see if I could take equipment to Winston-Salem for a Monday presidential date. Maybe this is why.


----------



## shiben (Oct 19, 2011)

Van said:


> HA ! Just wait till those guys find out every piece of equipment has a gps tracker in it and the predator drones start looking for them. Or maybe everything is equipped with a self-destruct ?



This is America. Obama seems to be a fan of the predator missiles. If a shop near you blows up let us know! If it had a self destruct on the gear, it would have come from Israel. 


Van said:


> No, Keith, this one can actually make a speech with out a teleprompter. Heck this one can read a book.


 
Hes probably not as good as our past one at using a chainsaw tho... Not how useful that skill is but still.


----------



## Blacksheep0317 (Oct 20, 2011)

I now feel better about tours taking cables now and then.


----------



## What Rigger? (Oct 20, 2011)

Two things:

1. The POTUS has his own audio rig? I have a wedding coming up and need gear. Wonder if he'll rent it to me? I have my own truck...

2. Stolen gear? Jeez, the Secret Service needs a roadie on staff. Rule 1: GO TO THE NEAREST PAWN SHOP! Stolen gear winds up there more than you know. Or maybe that's just a Vegas rule.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 20, 2011)

What Rigger? said:


> ...Rule 1: GO TO THE NEAREST PAWN SHOP! Stolen gear winds up there more than you know. Or maybe that's just a Vegas rule.


How fortuitous that the geniuses of the Louisiana legislature, in an attempt to make it easier to track the sales of stolen goods, have passed a bill forbidding cash for purchase of second-hand goods. Except for pawn shops; go figure. 
Louisiana bans using cash in sales of second-hand goods | The Raw Story


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 20, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> How fortuitous that the geniuses of the Louisiana legislature, in an attempt to make it easier to track the sales of stolen goods, have passed a bill forbidding cash for purchase of second-hand goods. Except for pawn shops; go figure.
> Louisiana bans using cash in sales of second-hand goods | The Raw Story



[conspiracy]

It's a poorly disguised attempt to continue moving America away from physical currency.

[/conspiracy]


I thought Obama was using Political Productions.


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't understand what they think they are stopping. Around here yard sales and flea markets are huge, they would be eliminated by this law.


----------



## Kelite (Oct 26, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> [conspiracy]
> 
> It's a poorly disguised attempt to continue moving America away from physical currency.
> 
> [/conspiracy]




"I'll trade ya this here chicken and a bowl o' beans for that there chainsaw. Whatta ya say Elmer???


----------

